# Water bowl in crate at night



## Muddypaws (Jul 9, 2012)

Just a quick question to ask if everyone else leaves a water bowl in with their puppy in the crate at night.

Millie seems to jump up and down in it and I just have a soggy mess in the morning. I'm not sure quite what is wee and quite what is water.... The whole bed is currently in the washing machine as I type....


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

i was wondering what to do about the crate and what to put in it at night.... be interesting to see what is said


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't put the water bowl in Alfie's crate at night. His crate contains a comfy dog bed a couple of toys and a blanket. I am letting him out twice a night go a wee if the water bowl was in there I'd probably be up all night


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I wouldn't reccomend leaving the water in at night time. I always used to take mine out. Having water in the crate for them to drink will mean they will need a wee in the night and as you want them to learn to go through the night without needing a wee this wont help . I am not sure what time others remove the water but I used to remove it about 9pm. Hope this helps.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

would you put a puppy pad in the crate at night?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Depending on the size of your crate I would put a bed in one half and a puppy pad in the other.


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

We've always left water in Kiaya's crate overnight. I often need a drink during the night and I couldn't bear to think that Kiaya might also be thirsty. It's in a bowl that attaches to the bars so she can't knock it over. I occasionally hear her drink from it but she still manages to hold on til we let her out.

We also used to leave a puppy pad in with her (which she loved to chew up). Fortunately it didn't interfere with her toilet training as she held on all night from the beginning.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have always taken the water bowl away completely at 8pm..no puppy pad either. She has been wet twice in the nearly six weeks we've had her but it hasn't happened for 4 weeks. Keep the night time routine regimented it has worked for us! Sleeps quietly from 9.30 pm to 7-9am depending when we get up! Clean and dry bed in the morning.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> I have always taken the water bowl away completely at 8pm..no puppy pad either. She has been wet twice in the nearly six weeks we've had her but it hasn't happened for 4 weeks. Keep the night time routine regimented it has worked for us! Sleeps quietly from 9.30 pm to 7-9am depending when we get up! Clean and dry bed in the morning.


Ruth did you get up in the night to take her to the toilet or just leave her?
XClare


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We didn't leave water in the crate for Billy. We had a puppy pad in half which was used for about a week then dry for a week or so at which point we removed it. We never got up to let Billy out during the night and after a few days he slept from around 10.30pm till 7am. Even now (at 1 year) when he is let out of his crate on a morning he doesn't go straight out for a wee - preferring to run upstairs and see who is up!! 
H x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nope never left a water bowl in the crate.


----------



## Blackstreet (Jun 15, 2012)

we get our pup on saturday, and i dont plan to leave either water or a puppy pad. My view is that leaving a puppy pad would potentially make it "ok" for the pup to do his business indoors, so we are planning on getting up early when he whines to take him outside, and then straight back to bed. And water, (from what ive read) should be removed from around 2 hours before bed time to ensure a dry night. There are so many theories out there its hard to know what to follow, but this one makes sense. It does mean having to wake up super early to take Cosmo outside, but id rather do that, and hopefully speed up houstraining as a result. a puppy pad to me sends the wrong signals.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I couldn't imagine taking water away from mine just incase they might need a wee in the night it just seems cruel. I am often thirsty in the night so why wouldn't a dog be?


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

We have been leaving a small bowl of water in the corner of the crate at night, just only a cm deep though. she did tip it up the first night, but not since.

We have the crate set up with vet bed half way down crate, bed at one end on top of vet bed, and puppy pad folded in two at the foot of the crate.

It's hard to tell (because water tipped first night) but I don't think she has used the puppy pad yet. Her bed is completely dry every morning. 

I maybe a meanie but I don't get up to her at all at night to let her out. She goes to bed at 10.30 and gets up between 5 and 6 and she is doing great with it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

You can get an attachment for the water bowl to fix on side of the crate so it doesn't spill, all pet shops sell them. It works a treat, mine would soak their crates if I didn't have one


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi 
with ollie now 2 we had bed and a puppy pad in his crate but he never soiled it , now with Millie 9 weeks she just has a bed . we are taking her out every 20 mins to toilet throughout the day and in the evening her last toilet is 11pm and she has gone till 5,30 am the last 2 nights and bless her gone back till 7am ,Ollie never did that . xxlynda


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Ruth, what exactly was your regimented nighttime routine? We've only had our cockapoo for 6 days. We are still at the whining and crying stage when he goes in his crate at nigh which i hope will improve soon. I get up 2 or 3 times during the night to take him for a wee, going through the night with Alfie asleep non stop seems a long way off. Did you take yours out in the night initially?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we have never ever left a water bowl in the crate at night.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I left a small bowl of water in the crate, didn't like the idea of her being thirsty. I put in the far corner away from the crate door, seems obvious, but took me a while to work it out. 

Millie took a while to toilet train.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

We have a bowl that hooks onto the crate bars. Cara was fine with it and so is Niamh. Her needing a wee at 3am is more to do with her size at the moment than the water, once she's in an settled she's spark out.


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

I would not leave water in the crate overnight. In fact I would take the water up 2 hours prior to bed time. This will allow your pup to avoid accidents overnight. I always proovide plenty of water during the day. 

Good luck!


----------

